# Justin Scott-Wesley wins state 100m & 200m....



## BlackSmoke (May 15, 2010)

... and then pledges his commitment to the Dawgs!!!  That's two fine pickups in the last two days!


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> ... and then pledges his commitment to the Dawgs!!!  That's two fine pickups in the last two days!



 I lke it alot!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 15, 2010)

I just saw that....... looks like a speedster!!!!! 
Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck (May 15, 2010)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> ... and then pledges his commitment to the Dawgs!!!  That's two fine pickups in the last two days!





Justin Scott!!  Justin Scott!!  Justin Scott!!

Man it's been a good week.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2010)

The kid wins state in the 100 and 200 meters and ACguy says he isn't fast enough.  LOL!!!  Jesus Lord, what do you say to lunacy like that?


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> The kid wins state in the 100 and 200 meters and ACguy says he isn't fast enough.  LOL!!!  Jesus Lord, what do you say to lunacy like that?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2010)

brownceluse said:


>



Dude I'm dead serious.  You can't make this crap up.  He said "He's nowhere near as fast as the average Florida player."

But he likes to talk about me saying that we could win the SEC last year.  Saying that a kid who wins state in the 100 and 200 meters just can't make the cut in terms of speed, is probably the stupidest thing ever posted here.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude I'm dead serious.  You can't make this crap up.  He said "He's nowhere near as fast as the average Florida player."
> 
> But he likes to talk about me saying that we could win the SEC last year.  Saying that a kid who wins state in the 100 and 200 meters just can't make the cut in terms of speed, is probably the stupidest thing ever posted here.



i believe his 100 time was 5th fastest this year.  sounds like a tortoise.


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i believe his 100 time was 5th fastest this year.  sounds like a tortoise.



I beleive it was the 5th fastest in the nation!





        Speedster says he plans to play for GeorgiaLinks


JEFFERSON -- Standing atop the podium at the 39th Georgia Olympics, Justin
Scott-Wesley of Mitchell County made his verbal commitment by non-verbal means.

After winning the Class AA 200-meter dash, without saying a word, Scott-Wesley
put on a Georgia hat and held out a Georgia sweatshirt to announce he was
joining the Bulldogs' 2011 class.

Scott-Wesley originally committed to Stanford, saying that decision was based
solely on academics and not athletics.

"Georgia was the first school to offer me," he said after coming down from the
top of the podium. "I kept up with them the whole time. I have always been a
Georgia fan. I just got sidetracked by Stanford. ... But I'm a Dog."

The decision to join the Bulldogs drew as big a reaction from the crowd as his
performance at the boys state track and field championships.

Scott-Wesley won the Class AA 200-meter with a time of 21.575 seconds, but that
was his second-best performance of the day.

In his first race of the day, he won the Class AA 100-meter dash with a time of
10.35, a new Class AA state record and a split second off of the
all-classification record of 10.33. Scott-Wesley's time in the 100-meter is the
fifth-fastest time in the nation this year.

After the 100-meters, Scott-Wesley was asked by the meet's announcer if he wanted to go ahead and make his college choice clear. He opted to wait until after the 200-meter.

"I'm comfortable with my choice," Scott-Wesley said.

The Mitchell County sprinter was recruited by Georgia to be a receiver, although
with his size and speed, he could also be a defensive back.

He said Georgia's depth at receiver was not an issue for him.

"They have guys like A.J. Green, who is going to be a top five pick,"
Scott-Wesley said. "And they have a few older guys. I think that is going to
give me a chance to compete."

Scott-Wesley and Christian LeMay, Georgia's high-profile quarterback
commit from North Carolina, have been in contact leading up to Saturday's
commitment.

"He's a good friend of mine," Scott-Wesley said. "We text and talk all the time.
I'm looking forward to playing ball with him."

Unlike LeMay, Scott-Wesley doesn't not plan to be an active recruiter for the
Bulldogs, but he is open to share his thoughts with any player that wants to
hear them.

"I'll tell them why I made my decision," he said.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I beleive it was the 5th fastest in the nation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just not fast enough for ACguy.


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2010)

They cant handle the truth!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> They cant handle the truth!!!



Colonel Nathan Jessup was a wise man.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (May 16, 2010)

Don't get too excitied about this guy. His other suitors aren't known to be football powerhouses. If we beat out Bama and the Openly Gaytors for  him THEN be excited.


----------



## ACguy (May 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude I'm dead serious.  You can't make this crap up.  He said "He's nowhere near as fast as the average Florida player."
> 
> But he likes to talk about me saying that we could win the SEC last year.  Saying that a kid who wins state in the 100 and 200 meters just can't make the cut in terms of speed, is probably the stupidest thing ever posted here.



 

Where did I say that? I think it's funny UGA fans make such a big deal about this guys speed. Demps is alot faster then him . What is Scotts best time? Demps ran a 10.01 in high school . He ran a 10.11 this year witch was the fastest time ran this year in the *world * . Scott maybe fast but he is not fast enough to think he going to run all over the Gator defense. 

Here is the artcle from Tampabay.com
After what Demps pulled off on Friday, UF coach Urban Meyer said Demps can call the shots any time he wants. And he full expects him to be ready to play football in the fall.

The sophomore ran a 10.11 in the 100 meters at the Florida Relays on Friday, which is currently the fastest time in the world in 2010.

http://blogs.tampabay.com/gators/2010/04/gators-jeff-demps-runs-fastest-100-meters-this-season.html


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Where did I say that? I think it's funny UGA fans make such a big deal about this guys speed. Demps is alot faster then him . What is Scotts best time? Demps ran a 10.01 in high school . He ran a 10.11 this year witch was the fastest time ran this year in the *world * . Scott maybe fast but he is not fast enough to think he going to run all over the Gator defense.
> 
> Here is the artcle from Tampabay.com
> After what Demps pulled off on Friday, UF coach Urban Meyer said Demps can call the shots any time he wants. And he full expects him to be ready to play football in the fall.
> ...



So he says that he never said it, then he says it again.  So is you is or is you aint?  Why don't you bring up the Joe Cox thing again there princess.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Where did I say that? I think it's funny UGA fans make such a big deal about this guys speed. Demps is alot faster then him . What is Scotts best time? Demps ran a 10.01 in high school . He ran a 10.11 this year witch was the fastest time ran this year in the *world * . Scott maybe fast but he is not fast enough to think he going to run all over the Gator defense.
> 
> Here is the artcle from Tampabay.com
> After what Demps pulled off on Friday, UF coach Urban Meyer said Demps can call the shots any time he wants. And he full expects him to be ready to play football in the fall.
> ...



You once asked me, "What's wrong with being excited?"

WELL?


----------



## ACguy (May 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> So he says that he never said it, then he says it again.  So is you is or is you aint?  Why don't you bring up the Joe Cox thing again there princess.



Show me the post where I said Scott is not as fast as the average UF player. Or drink some more of that UGA kool-aid . 

Is the fastest guy in the world not faster then the fastest guy in Georgia? 
Is a 10.11 not faster then a 10.33 ?

Cox  that was funny . Just like UGA's performance on the field last year . 

By the way how is your baseball team ?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Show me the post where I said Scott is not as fast as the average UF player. Or drink some more of that UGA kool-aid .
> 
> In your mind, anybody not kissing UF's butt is a kool aid drinker.  Nice  logic.  I admit to being somewhat biased in favor of my team.  Do you have the guts to do the same?  Nope.
> 
> ...



When is the last time you watched a UF baseball game?  How many UF baseball games have you ever been to or even watched on T.V.?  How many UF baseball players can you even name without looking them up?  Exactly, shut up.


----------



## ACguy (May 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> In your mind, anybody not kissing UF's butt is a kool aid drinker. Nice logic. I admit to being somewhat biased in favor of my team. Do you have the guts to do the same? Nope.
> 
> I don't believe for one second that Jeff Demps is the fastest man in the world.
> 
> ...



What other fan base on this website have I called Kool-aid drinkers ?

I did not make the Demps thing up. It's a article from Tampabay.com . It said he has the fastest 100m time in the world in 2010. His 10.11 time is alot better then your boys 10.33 time .  

I have seen alot of baseball games this year. Most of the ones that have been on TV. Do you want me to actually name some players ? 

What have I said thats not realistic? Please show me . Last year I did hit the kool-aid hard and actually thought UF would win the East big . 

So how good is UGA's baseball team? Hopefully they are better then the football and basketball team .


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I have seen alot of baseball games this year. Most of the ones that have been on TV. Do you want me to actually name some players ?
> 
> So how good is UGA's baseball team? Hopefully they are better then the football and basketball team .



You've had plenty of time to look their names up by now.  And I would be willing to bet that you can count the number of UF baseball games that you've watched in your life on your fingers.  But there's no way to prove that so it's moot.

I never said that the baseball was good.  In fact, I said the opposite.  So...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

ACgirl, whether you like it or not or think it should be allowed or not, we're excited to have Scott, and we still wouldn't wanna be gators no matter what kind of a high UF is riding.  That's called loyalty.  Look it up.

The sig line is all you kid.  You're nothing special.  Every dive in north Florida is filled with loud mouth, wannabe expert, wannabe tough guy, mullet heads like you.  yall are a dime a dozen.


----------



## ACguy (May 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude I'm dead serious.  You can't make this crap up.  He said "He's nowhere near as fast as the average Florida player."
> 
> But he likes to talk about me saying that we could win the SEC last year.  Saying that a kid who wins state in the 100 and 200 meters just can't make the cut in terms of speed, is probably the stupidest thing ever posted here.



So when are you going to show me where I said "He's nowhere near as fast as the average Florida player."
Or did the kool-aid make you imagine that too?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

ACguy said:


> So when are you going to show me where I said "He's nowhere near as fast as the average Florida player."
> Or did the kool-aid make you imagine that too?



Just went and checked on that.  Conveniently, that statement was amended soon after it had been posted.  I will give you one thing, you certainly cover your tracks.

Are you gonna show me where I bragged about how great our baseball team was?  Football?  Basketball?  

Or is this whole thing based on the fact that you hate UGA so much that you halucinated the entire thing.  Or did you just lie?


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 16, 2010)

Y'all have about said enough.


----------



## brownceluse (May 17, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XjDm-UQSM80&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XjDm-UQSM80&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## DSGB (May 17, 2010)

Good pick up! Hopefully the coaches can get the most out of his speed.


----------



## HighCotton (May 17, 2010)

From Mitchell County, huh?

I'll get excited about this if and when he graduates and if and when he qualifies for admission to UGA.

Sounds like a great athlete.  Let's just hope he gets in.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 17, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> From Mitchell County, huh?
> 
> I'll get excited about this if and when he graduates and if and when he qualifies for admission to UGA.
> 
> Sounds like a great athlete.  Let's just hope he gets in.



from post #10, please read-

Scott-Wesley originally committed to Stanford, saying that decision was based
solely on academics and not athletics.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 17, 2010)

Between him and LeMay sounds like yall are gona be ready for that national championship run...


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 17, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> from post #10, please read-
> 
> Scott-Wesley originally committed to Stanford, saying that decision was based
> solely on academics and not athletics.



Yea with him originally being a Stanford commit, I'm not quite as worried about his grades


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 17, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Between him and LeMay sounds like yall are gona be ready for that national championship run...



There ya go Nitram...now you're starting to see the light


----------



## HighCotton (May 17, 2010)

My bad.  I should have read more closely.

Hope it all works out for him and UGA.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 17, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> There ya go Nitram...now you're starting to see the light



 Before these guys are in their prime Tech will be back in the SEC showing yall how to beat the Gators in the East.   Now thats seeing the light!


----------



## brownceluse (May 17, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Before these guys are in their prime Tech will be back in the SEC showing yall how to beat the Gators in the East.   Now thats seeing the light!



 I guess some people start hitting the bottle early!!!!!!


----------



## DSGB (May 17, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I guess some people start hitting the bottle early!!!!!!



Must have started _real_ early, cause Zimas probably take a while to kick in.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Nitram4891 (May 17, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Must have started _real_ early, cause Zimas probably take a while to kick in.




You can make fun of pocket protectors, light sabers, and other nerd accessories all you want, but one thing we know how to do at Georgia Tech is how to drink our whiskey clear.


----------



## ACguy (May 17, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Just went and checked on that.  Conveniently, that statement was amended soon after it had been posted.  I will give you one thing, you certainly cover your tracks.
> 
> Are you gonna show me where I bragged about how great our baseball team was?  Football?  Basketball?
> 
> Or is this whole thing based on the fact that you hate UGA so much that you halucinated the entire thing.  Or did you just lie?



I never changed anything. The guy is fast , everyone knows that. But I laughed because someone thought because of his speed he would run all over the Gators defense. Demps and Holliday are alot faster then Scott and they don't run all over SEC defenses. Demps has the fastest 100M time by a high school athlete ever. 

You never bragged about the baseball , basketball or football team. Everyone knows they are horrible besides the football team and they only went 4-4. You are the one that halucinated that I  said Scott was as fast as the average UF player  . I have said he is not as fast as Demps witch is true.


----------



## ReDawg333 (May 17, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> You can make fun of pocket protectors, light sabers, and other nerd accessories all you want, but one thing we know how to do at Georgia Tech is how to drink our whiskey clear.




And what yall call "whiskey" we call zima.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 17, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> And what yall call "whiskey" we call zima.



Call it what you want ReDawg, my liquor cabinet is currently holding Glenn Fiddich 12, Hendricks Gin, Knob Creek, and the one and only and personal favorite Evan Williams.  I've also got homebrews (two brown ales and an IPA) on 3 of 6 available taps and a Sunday emergency case of High Life.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 17, 2010)

I'm sorry Martin, but how could anyone's favorite bourbon be Evan Williams?


----------



## alphachief (May 17, 2010)

Well...there you go...the Dawg nation has something to celebrate.  You now have a recruit that's fast. 

What can I say...you got to start somewhere!


----------



## DSGB (May 17, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Call it what you want ReDawg, my liquor cabinet is currently holding Glenn Fiddich 12, Hendricks Gin, Knob Creek, and the one and only and personal favorite Evan Williams.  I've also got homebrews (two brown ales and an IPA) on 3 of 6 available taps and a Sunday emergency case of High Life.



Sounds like my kinda stuff, except the EW. Add some Maker's Mark or Crown and some Newcastle and I'd be set. I don't really drink too much these days, though.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 17, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm sorry Martin, but how could anyone's favorite bourbon be Evan Williams?



After 8 seasons of football games, 5  years at tech, and I don't know how many camping trips.  It tends to grow on you.


----------



## HighCotton (May 17, 2010)

Folks on here braggin' about how much and what kind of liquor they got.

Sad.  Truly sad.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 17, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> Folks on here braggin' about how much and what kind of liquor they got.
> 
> Sad.  Truly sad.



Folks on here telling me that I drink Zima because I'm a Yellow Jacket...


----------



## brownceluse (May 17, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Must have started _real_ early, cause Zimas probably take a while to kick in.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 17, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Folks on here telling me that I drink Zima because I'm a Yellow Jacket...



You gotta admit that was a pretty funny pic


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (May 17, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm sorry Martin, but how could anyone's favorite bourbon be Evan Williams?



The same way that a person that purports to like college football could cheer for Georgia Tech--poor taste.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 18, 2010)

"One thing that could make Wesley-Scott a little different is that he’s already pretty big. Rainey (5â€²9â€³, 175 lbs) and Demps (5â€²8â€³, 183 lbs) are typical of the size of players in this elite group. LSU speedster Trindon Holliday played at 5â€²5â€³ and 160 lbs, and Branden Smith is 5â€²11â€³, 170 lbs. Wesley-Scott is already 6â€²1â€³ and over 210 lbs as a high school junior."

The fact that this guy is 5 or 6 inches taller than Holiday or Demps plus another 30 lbs heavier and several years younger is pretty exciting. Most of the really fast guys you think about are small guys. We'll just have to wait and see how it translates.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Before these guys are in their prime Tech will be back in the SEC showing yall how to beat the Gators in the East.   Now thats seeing the light!





No, what that is, is funny.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

alphachief said:


> Well...there you go...the Dawg nation has something to celebrate.  You now have a recruit that's fast.
> 
> What can I say...you got to start somewhere!



This from an F$U fan?

Come on man.  Talk about being delusional and thinking your program is something that it no longer is.  Yall are showing us all how that's done.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I never changed anything. The guy is fast , everyone knows that. But I laughed because someone thought because of his speed he would run all over the Gators defense. Demps and Holliday are alot faster then Scott and they don't run all over SEC defenses. Demps has the fastest 100M time by a high school athlete ever.
> 
> You never bragged about the baseball , basketball or football team. Everyone knows they are horrible besides the football team and they only went 4-4. You are the one that halucinated that I  said Scott was as fast as the average UF player  . I have said he is not as fast as Demps witch is true.




I'm not gonna argue that point with you.  We both know what you said.

Here's the problem that I have with this, even if you are now just making a comparison between Demps and Scott.  Demps will be gone soon, Scott hasn't even begun his career at UGA.  If there is an advantage to be had there, I'd say it's in our favor.

The biggiest issue that I have with you trying urinate all over the pick up of Scott by bringing up Demps, is that it just doesn't make any sense.

You act as if Demps' speed somehow negates Scott's.  Explain how that works.

Demps and Scott won't even be on the field at the same time so I fail to see how Demps' speed works as an excercise in one-upsmanship.  That seems to be the underlying message in your posts about it.  

If Scott was playing receiver and Demps was a corner or the other way around, I could see your argument.  As it stands, how does Demps' speed mean anything where it relates to Scott?  Assuming of course that you were only comparing those two players and nobody else as you claim.

So how is Demps' speed even relevant here?  You claim to be so above the fray and realistic, so what does one have to do with the other?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Call it what you want ReDawg, my liquor cabinet is currently holding Glenn Fiddich 12, Hendricks Gin, Knob Creek, and the one and only and personal favorite Evan Williams.  I've also got homebrews (two brown ales and an IPA) on 3 of 6 available taps and a Sunday emergency case of High Life.



I'm gonna let you boys have all that stuff.  I'm just gonna stick to my beer.

BTW, for whoever said it, what's wrong with a bunch of grown men talking about their favorite game day beverage?


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 18, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm gonna let you boys have all that stuff.  I'm just gonna stick to my beer.
> 
> BTW, for whoever said it, what's wrong with a bunch of grown men talking about their favorite game day beverage?



Gotta have that Phillips Union from time to time...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Gotta have that Phillips Union from time to time...



It is dang good.  I'm gonna have a bottle on hand for the first game.  Do you think DeWalt will mind that we agree on Bourbon too?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 18, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> It is dang good.  I'm gonna have a bottle on hand for the first game.  Do you think DeWalt will mind that we agree on Bourbon too?



Ahh the good ole dawg nation fan-boys ...wheres Returd333 at?  He is missing out on some forum


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Ahh the good ole dawg nation fan-boys ...wheres Returd333 at?  He is missing out on some forum



Ok, to make you and DeWalt feel good and happy about life, I'm challenging Smoke to a  fight, site to be determined.

The rules are;  round one will be straight up bare knuckle boxing the first to score two knock downs wins the round and a kncokout results in a win.  Round two will be a good old fashioned Mexican knife fight.  We will take a three foot length of rope and each tie an end to our left wrist.  The first to quit loses the round.  The third round will be a no holds barred anything goes cage match.  Short of guns, anything is legal.

After a winner is determinned, we will sit at a opposite ends of a table and tell each other how much we hate the other for being a UGA fan.  

This is what seems to pass as acceptable behavior for UGA fans in the bizzaro world inhabited by DuhWalt and Nitram.

Smoke, do you agree to those terms?  I mean, you better agree to those terms you UGA loving sissy.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 18, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is what seems to pass as acceptable behavior for UGA fans in the bizzaro world inhabited by DuhWalt and Nitram.
> 
> Smoke, do you agree to those terms?  I mean, you better agree to those terms you UGA loving sissy.



Wow...I graduated to Dewalt level? You don't see me and Doc being all lovey dovey all the time.... 

UGA loving sissy?  LoL for some reason that does have a good ring to it.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wow...I graduated to Dewalt level? You don't see me and Doc being all lovey dovey all the time.... UGA loving sissy?  LoL for some reason that does have a good ring to it.



Lovey dovey?  Are you serious?


----------



## DeWalt (May 18, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok, to make you and DeWalt feel good and happy about life, I'm challenging Smoke to a  fight, site to be determined.
> 
> The rules are;  round one will be straight up bare knuckle boxing the first to score two knock downs wins the round and a kncokout results in a win.  Round two will be a good old fashioned Mexican knife fight.  We will take a three foot length of rope and each tie an end to our left wrist.  The first to quit loses the round.  The third round will be a no holds barred anything goes cage match.  Short of guns, anything is legal.
> 
> ...



*I'm thinkin Smoke might be outta yer weight class, there pupsy...Better leave that boy alone..*


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *I'm thinkin Smoke might be outta yer weight class, there pupsy...Better leave that boy alone..*



Don't worry about me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 18, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lovey dovey?  Are you serious?



I was listening to steve miller band.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I was listening to steve miller band.



Um, ok.  I'm listening to Tom Petty.


----------



## DeWalt (May 18, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wow...I graduated to Dewalt level?



*Things are lookin up for ya bug boy...*


----------



## DeWalt (May 18, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I was listening to the Village People.



Fixt it for ya...


----------



## DeWalt (May 18, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Um, ok.  I love the Village people.




*Fixt yers too...*


----------



## DeWalt (May 18, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> It is dang good.  I'm gonna have a bottle on hand for the first game.  Do you think DeWalt will mind that we agree on Bourbon too?


*
It's OK wit me, besides I ain't seen you two disagree yet... 

Better save some of that bourbon for after the 9th game pupsy, yer gonna need it when The Gators hang 50 on ya...

*


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 18, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok, to make you and DeWalt feel good and happy about life, I'm challenging Smoke to a  fight, site to be determined.
> 
> The rules are;  round one will be straight up bare knuckle boxing the first to score two knock downs wins the round and a kncokout results in a win.  Round two will be a good old fashioned Mexican knife fight.  We will take a three foot length of rope and each tie an end to our left wrist.  The first to quit loses the round.  The third round will be a no holds barred anything goes cage match.  Short of guns, anything is legal.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 18, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *
> It's OK wit me, besides I ain't seen you two disagree yet...
> 
> *



And your point is?? We both like to hunt, fish, drink, cheer for the Dawgs, hate the Gators, own the Bugs, and we both think Obama is a clown. What else is there in life to disagree on?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 18, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> And your point is?? We both like to hunt, fish, drink, cheer for the Dawgs, hate the Gators, own the Bugs, and we both think Obama is a clown. What else is there in life to disagree on?



Match.com would be happy for yall to make the next commercial... ...or after SGD's big day your gona have to  revert to Ashleemadison.com.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Fixt it for ya...



This is at least the second time that I know of where you've brought up the Village People.  Suddenly I'm thinking that all these suggestive comments about me and Smoke might be wishful thinking on your part.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *
> It's OK wit me, besides I ain't seen you two disagree yet...
> 
> Better save some of that bourbon for after the 9th game pupsy, yer gonna need it when The Gators hang 50 on ya...
> ...



If you had any friends...well never mind.  That's too ridiculous to even contemplate.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

Well anyway, I know one or two of you would love to keep sitting around sharing your fantasies about what persuasion some of us are.  I don't know, but seeing as how the internet is pretty much unlimited in terms of info, yall can probably find another site where you can discuss things more near and dear to your hearts... you hear me DuhWalt and Nitram?  

Anyway, Justin Scott Wesley is fast.  Maybe not fast enough for ACguy, but it's unfair to judge such a young kid by such informed and lofty standards.  LOL.  I hope we can sign at least two more good receivers.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> And your point is?? We both like to hunt, fish, drink, cheer for the Dawgs, hate the Gators, own the Bugs, and we both think Obama is a clown. What else is there in life to disagree on?



I'm thinking maybe these two feel left out.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 18, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Match.com would be happy for yall to make the next commercial... ...or after SGD's big day your gona have to  revert to Ashleemadison.com.



My wife's a good bit cuter than Brad...and Lord knows his lady to be is more attractive than myself. I think it's safe to say we both out-kicked our coverage in the relationship department  

Brad's a good ol boy, despite what a lot of y'all think. We've never met but we've talked a whole lot about things over the last year and a half or so. Too often the folks here on the sports forum forget that we all have common interests. Otherwise, we wouldn't be posting here at GON to begin with. Just because we all like different colleges doesn't mean we all wouldn't get along just like brothers if we ever hung out at a deer camp.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 18, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> My wife's a good bit cuter than Brad...and Lord knows his lady to be is more attractive than myself. I think it's safe to say we both out-kicked our coverage in the relationship department
> 
> Brad's a good ol boy, despite what a lot of y'all think. We've never met but we've talked a whole lot about things over the last year and a half or so. Too often the folks here on the sports forum forget that we all have common interests. Otherwise, we wouldn't be posting here at GON to begin with. Just because we all like different colleges doesn't mean we all wouldn't get along just like brothers if we ever hung out at a deer camp.



Amen


----------



## DeWalt (May 18, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is at least the second time that I know of where you've brought up the Village People.  Suddenly I'm thinking that all these suggestive comments about me and Smoke might be wishful thinking on your part.




*Lighten Francis, it was just a joke.......jeez!

You needn't be so defensive...

I don't think you guys are gay,..........it was just
*


----------



## DeWalt (May 18, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> And your point is?? We both like to hunt, fish, drink, cheer for the Dawgs, hate the Gators, own the Bugs, and we both think Obama is a clown. What else is there in life to disagree on?



*As someone else said recently....

Since when do we need to make a point?


And Obama ain't no clown, clowns are funny.
He ain't funny to me..
*


----------

